# Dodgy Gear Change



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Left Stratford early this morning and noted that my gearbox was playing up. 

It was staying in the lower gears for at least an extra 1000rpm before the change to a higher gear, it was also reluctant to change down when slowing and coming off the throttle. What could be causing this?

Its back at the dealers next tuesday and still under warranty, Ive got a list of bits to be done and it looks like I'm just going to be adding to it


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Dont know why I reply to techmec posts, but my car is auto and was doing similar, it was just auto fluid level down a bit.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jim

agree with badger, could be low auto transmission oil, with the engine running, select each gear in turn, put in neutral then check.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sounds about right to me.... Don't forget when checking as described by Jim to keep your foot on the brakes :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As I said to you at the weekend Jim, it would not surprise me if the bus has not been serviced so having a low level of transmission fluid is a possibility. Also get them to change the filter while they are at it mate.
The list grows....... Good luck and let us know how you get on

Keith


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Do you have an economy button? On my Monaco fitted with Cummins engine if I deselect economy the engine revs a lot higher before shifting up. Conversely it stubbornly refuses to change down when in economy mode. Errr, that's exactly what you're describing!

Regards
Doug


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

falken said:


> Do you have an economy button? On my Monaco fitted with Cummins engine if I deselect economy the engine revs a lot higher before shifting up. Conversely it stubbornly refuses to change down when in economy mode. Errr, that's exactly what you're describing!
> 
> Regards
> Doug


I dont think that they had the word economy in mind when they built the 8.1litre beast, no we do not have a switch such as you describe, at least I don't think I have. Ive still got a couple of switches that I havnt got a clue what they do, so maybe I have! I'll check.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Has it got an overdrive like mine?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

RR said:


> Has it got an overdrive like mine?


I don't know what you have, but I do have an overdrive on off button, it was explained to me that I might turn it off when towing and stuff. This has always been in the on position.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My overdrive is on the end of my gear stick.

Why I say this is I never use mine but if was to would make the engine race unnecessarily.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
I am not sure what you mean by "I never use mine but if was to would make the engine race unnecessarily."
If you use the overdrive then the engine should run at lower revs as the overdrive is almost like having another gear.....
My wifes Ford Explorer has overdrive and if you switch it off there is a light on the dash that indicates it is OFF, and when it is on there is no light.
I am just wondering if you are getting a bit confused about it mate. I would always use overdrive to give a more relaxed drive and improve fuel economy unless I needed to get access to lots of power and speed quickly.
HTH

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Keith I alway stay in the higher gears to cut engine revs (performs fine even with the car on the back) hence never use the overdrive off I suppose?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

That sounds about right John.... Your motor would be screaming if you ran with the O/D off, although it would go like a rocket.............

Have you checked the fluid level in your gearbox yet Jim?


Keith


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

kands said:


> Have you checked the fluid level in your gearbox yet Jim? Keith


Not yet mate, got to get my handbook out to find out where it is! (I'm very mechanically chalenged) If its low what fluid should I buy or are they all the same?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jim -Give James a bell if you're unsure 01608 812438 (office) 07932 013682 (mobile).

Regards
Linda


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jim you don't have overdrive, what you do have is a 5 speed autobox mated with a 4 speed display, They hadn't got around to updating the displays. (mines the same) to get around this they fitted a so called overdrive switch. 

Lack of oil sounds about right, the filter could be changed, but I believe its good for 50,000 miles. If the problem persists get them to sort it under guarantee, autobox problems are rare but very expensive.

The dipstick is next to the engine oil dip stick and thats were you put the oil in as well. (down the dip stick tube)

Olley


----------

